# Help with AR build



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have never owned a AR however I want to build one.  I am going to buy a complete upper Sotarms 7.62x39. (i just like it).  I want to try to build the lower.   Where do I start?  I am sure i start with the stripped lower but where is the best place to buy one online for a good price?


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 22, 2012)

Go to "AR-15.com"  and start reading.  You can run into alot of problems with some stripped lowers.  Some will require milling that will end up costing more than you'll want to spend.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 22, 2012)

my experience has been just the opposite. buy a stripped lower from one of the many reputable companies and assemble. no problems with any of mine.

Midway and Brownells are good places to start. i believe both offer free tutorials online on complete builds.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 22, 2012)

lots of good reference books

this is a good basic manual

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/55...volume-2-book-by-walt-kuleck-with-clint-mckee


Lots online also


----------



## Mars (Aug 22, 2012)

Im in the process of building an AR as we speak and I went with a Palmetto State Armory stripped lower. They are based out of Columbia SC and I order my lower,barrel, lower parts kit and VTAC alpha rail from them and I have been very pleased with their product and service so far.

The only lower they have in stock is $99 which is about the same or maybe just a tad more than others but its a quality item and no one else has anything in stock. 

Post some pics when its completed.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 22, 2012)

AR15.com has several good writeups on how to assemble a lower.  Their documentation is what I used when I put mine together.  You can get a good quality lower for under $150.  The LPK you buy will contain all the parts you need to finish it.  If you want an upgraded trigger you can buy that too.

Back when I was looking for an LPK - that was the hardest thing to find online from a decent manufacturer.  RRA and DPMS seem to be the most common "known brand" LPK that you can find on the 'net.  I haven't used both brands so I can't tell you which one is better


----------



## guntrader33 (Aug 25, 2012)

where did yall have the lowers shipped to because you have to get them from a ffl holder


----------



## rayjay (Aug 26, 2012)

You should check the local suppliers. Due to shipping and transfer fees you can often get pretty close to the online price. Being able to inspect the lower before purchase is worth something for piece of mind.


----------



## Doe Master (Sep 7, 2012)

Check out SOTA arms they offer some decent uppers. I just bought a barrel from them not long ago. Shop around you can find some deals on uppers don't wait long they are going up and parts are getting harder to find as of late.

http://www.shop.ar15hardware.com/main.sc
http://www.model1sales.com/
http://www.jsesurplus.com/
http://www.surplusammo.com/stripped-uppers/
http://sotaarms.com/component/jshopp...iew/5?Itemid=0

Here is somewhere to start. 


The only transfer fee you will have to pay is if you order a lower from somewhere else. If you buy from someone local it's just like buying a used firearm. If you go to a dealer or online the lower will have to be bought or sent to an FFL dealer. The rest will be shipped right to your door only shipping cost. Some places don't charge that if it's over a certain amount.


----------

